# Tortoise Tattoo



## goReptiles (Sep 6, 2011)

I bought this for myself for my birthday back in July. The picture was taken right after completion. I need to get a better picture. The guy did a great job on the face, even though you can't really see it in the picture.

The center is the South Korean flag, as my grandmother is from South Korea.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2011)

I have to admit, it is pretty good artistry, however, I always cringe a little when I see a pretty, young person, especially female, getting tattoos. I guess I'm just old fashioned.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Sep 6, 2011)

I think it looks great, even on a pretty, young person, especially female such as yourself! lol. I guess I'm new fashioned?


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 6, 2011)

Sacrez-Bleu!!

It looks awesome! 

I wish I could get a Tortoise tattoo.


----------



## October (Sep 6, 2011)

New fashioned here too! I think it looks great!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 6, 2011)

I love Tattoo's. I even took my mom for her 65th birthday for a Tattoo. I told her I was going to get her something she never had before. I thought she would laugh it off but she got the cutest ankle tatto and she get alot of good comments on it. She would do it again. She said it help with her arthritis. My dad was not to happy. We also thank it a good way of identify someone if need be.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 6, 2011)

It looks really good! It's very artistic.
But I'm also like Yvonne, very old fashioned when it comes to tattoos.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm slightly old fashioned too, I don't mind tattoos, I actually have one on my shoulder, only a small one, I had it there so that when I get old and wrinkly and my tattoo gets deformed from wrinkles my bra strap will cover it up, as you get older bra straps get thicker.lol

Although I do want an elegant tattoo on the side of my hand, I would like a tort so if anyone has any ideas please...


----------



## african cake queen (Sep 6, 2011)

hi, very nice. sometime i will get my pancake tattoo. nice job. lindy


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice, I like it!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 6, 2011)

I looks pretty cool to me...


----------



## dmmj (Sep 6, 2011)

I like it, looks like the artist did a great job.


----------



## My Torts (Sep 6, 2011)

I like it! Looks great!


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 6, 2011)

Neat! I was always too chicken to get a tattoo. Always afraid I'd get sick of it after I got it.


----------



## AshleyJones (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 7, 2011)

Btw, where did you get that Tattoo? I am now considering gettin' one! But, I'll wait till I go back the US.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 7, 2011)

I was always afraid one would hurt to get, but my daughters and I went with me and I got one for I think it was the 50th birthday. It's a cutesy turtle on my left upper arm. My oldest daughter, Erin, named him Crusty.


----------



## dbsneed69 (Sep 7, 2011)

I like it!!! Chicks with tats are HOT!!! My wife has 17, I think (mental note: count wifes tats).


----------



## DixieParadise (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome Ink....great job!! Love it. It has inspired me to get another, myself.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks great


----------

